# Wildstar stürzt ab / startet nicht



## XerroX (21. März 2014)

*Hallo zusammen,
*
Da ich nirgens, weder hier im Forum, noch beim Googeln etwas zu meinem Problem gefunden
habe und nicht unbedingt direkt den Support anschreiben wollte, probiere ich es nun erst mal
hier.

Ich hab folgendes *Problem*:

Wenn ich im Launcher auf '_jetzt spielen_' klicke, habe ich kurz einen schwarzen Bildschirm und 
die Anwendung schließt sich direkt. Es kommt weder eine Fehlermeldung, noch bleibt der
Prozess erhalten.

folgende Dinge habe ich *bereits versucht*:

- Repair Funktion, hat aber Nichts gebracht
- 64 Bit Version , zeigt aber keinen Unterschied
- Anwendung als Admin ausführen, bringt auch nichts


Mein *System*:

Win 7 Pro (64 Bit)
6 GB Arbeitsspeicher
ATI 5870 1GB Ram
i7 960 @ 4x3,3 Ghz


----------



## Baffmer (21. März 2014)

Region auf "North America" einstellen, dann klappts :-)

Grüße und schönes Wochenende


----------



## XerroX (21. März 2014)

Baffmer schrieb:


> Region auf "North America" einstellen, dann klappts :-)
> 
> Grüße und schönes Wochenende



Da hätte ich ja fast noch selbst drauf kommen können. Ich werd's gleich mal ausprobieren und gehe 
mal davon aus, dass es gleich klappen wird. Es aktualisiert sich gerade noch.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus, werde in einem Edit die Bestätigung bringen :-)


Edit: Es funktioniert, vielen Dank schon mal ... lG


----------



## Shemichaza (21. März 2014)

Also ganz ehrlich die kotzen mich wirklich an! Habe es extra auf Deutsch installiert und runtergeladen und auf dem Server "North America" geht nur Englisch! Was soll denn der Unsinn? Das Spiel wird in 2 Monaten Released ist aber nicht mal fähig das Spiel in anderen Sprachen in der Beta zu spielen? Wie soll ich mir so bitte ein Bild vom Spiel machen? Sehr negativ...


----------



## Saji (21. März 2014)

Shemichaza schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich die kotzen mich wirklich an! Habe es extra auf Deutsch installiert und runtergeladen und auf dem Server "North America" geht nur Englisch! Was soll denn der Unsinn? Das Spiel wird in 2 Monaten Released ist aber nicht mal fähig das Spiel in anderen Sprachen in der Beta zu spielen? Wie soll ich mir so bitte ein Bild vom Spiel machen? Sehr negativ...



Die Beta gibt es generell nur in Englisch. Bei Release soll's dann eine deutsche Lokalisierung geben. Warum man die nicht in der Beta zur Verfügung stellt weiß ich leider nicht; vielleicht hat Carbine so großes Vertrauen in ihr Loka-Team.


----------



## Geige (21. März 2014)

Release in 2 Monaten?
Da weißt du offensichtlich mehr als ich. ;P


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2014)

31. Mai ist Headstart. Du kannst jetzt natürlich um eine Woche feilschen.


----------

